# Philly Blocks



## Mpb (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone know why blocks are not released the night before? No 10 or 12 drop?
Doesn't seem to be any set schedule for drops day of blocks either very random.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Because like everywhere now they're releases 24 hrs in advance so if you want an 830am block the next day check at 830 the day before exactly


----------

